# [Fun Poll] How often do you get headaches?



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Again one of those not Golden Retriever related polls.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

On average about once a week, but sometimes a little more, sometimes way way less


----------



## Tuckerbear1 (Feb 26, 2007)

I am one of those un-lucky people that have allergies, sinus problems, AND migraines. If I actually have a day where I don't have a headache, it's party time for me! =) I can't seem to find any meds that will prevent my headaches either. Ick.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

TuckerBear.... I can empathize with you..I'm the same way. I've tried the Imitrex and Mobic and seem to do better with the Mobic. I know I'm really in for it when I wake up in the middle of the night with one. Unfortunately both my sons are the same way, although theirs have seemed to lessen as they've gotten older.
BTW..........isn't it asn oxymoron to have "fun" in the same line as headache ?????????????????????????????????????


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

haha I wondered that!


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

I suffer really bad migraines, so one headache can actually last a day or two,


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Fun poll, huh? Nothing fun about headaches! I started getting migraines more than 10 years ago. In the beginning they were absolutely brutal and debilitating. Over the course of a couple of years they got better. And luckily, they have been even less and less frequent in the last few years. But there was a time when I lived with daily headaches and I would also have migraines that lasted for a week. 

And by migraine, I don't mean "bad headache." I mean the kind of migraine that makes your whole body hurt. You can hear the hair moving on your head. When laying in bed at night with the shades down, the light from the streetlight two houses down makes the room seem too bright so you have to try to sleep with a mask on. There was a time when the headaches were so bad that I seriously didn't know how I could go on living with them.

That was then. Now I have headaches maybe once a month and probably only 3-4 migraines a year and they don't last very long. My migraines have changed too. Now I have more visual disturbances and less pain. They're still painful, but just not what they used to be. Now I tend to go almost blind for 20 minutes or so. I can still see, but nothing that I see really makes sense. It's like a scrambled puzzle. I can see all the pieces but my brain can't put them together. Very disturbing, but it doesn't last long and the pain is at least bearable.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Sometimes once a week, sometimes more, sometimes not at all!!

I get bad ones if the weather changes drastically or too quickly.

Or if I've hit my head off something... which has happened TWICE this week :doh:


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

I get a lot of headaches. Some are worse than others, but very frequently. I have to take four Advil just to put a dent in a bad one.


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

Everyday. Ugh. They're usually sinus headaches...


----------



## Tuckerbear1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> TuckerBear.... I can empathize with you..I'm the same way. I've tried the Imitrex and Mobic and seem to do better with the Mobic. I know I'm really in for it when I wake up in the middle of the night with one. Unfortunately both my sons are the same way, although theirs have seemed to lessen as they've gotten older.
> BTW..........isn't it asn oxymoron to have "fun" in the same line as headache ?????????????????????????????????????


Imitrex seems to work the best for me, but I can't find anything to prevent my headaches. I have tried just about everything. I think I am about ready to just cut off my head and call it good! =)


----------



## Tuckerbear1 (Feb 26, 2007)

mdoats said:


> Fun poll, huh? Nothing fun about headaches! I started getting migraines more than 10 years ago. In the beginning they were absolutely brutal and debilitating. Over the course of a couple of years they got better. And luckily, they have been even less and less frequent in the last few years. But there was a time when I lived with daily headaches and I would also have migraines that lasted for a week.
> 
> And by migraine, I don't mean "bad headache." I mean the kind of migraine that makes your whole body hurt. You can hear the hair moving on your head. When laying in bed at night with the shades down, the light from the streetlight two houses down makes the room seem too bright so you have to try to sleep with a mask on. There was a time when the headaches were so bad that I seriously didn't know how I could go on living with them.
> 
> That was then. Now I have headaches maybe once a month and probably only 3-4 migraines a year and they don't last very long. My migraines have changed too. Now I have more visual disturbances and less pain. They're still painful, but just not what they used to be. Now I tend to go almost blind for 20 minutes or so. I can still see, but nothing that I see really makes sense. It's like a scrambled puzzle. I can see all the pieces but my brain can't put them together. Very disturbing, but it doesn't last long and the pain is at least bearable.


 
I can certainly understand exactly where you're coming from with the migraines... hearing your hair on your head... lights... everything. Mine are still pretty much going strong. I had one last year that I thought was a stroke. One whole side of my body went numb. I was scared to say the least! I went straight to the ER and they told me it was an "acephalic migraine" which is basically a headache without a headache. It was strange. I haven't had anything since but I do every once in a while get that scrambled vision that you mention, but it's not my entire vision, just a portion of the middle, and it only lasts for a few seconds. It's so strange what migraines can do to you. People that don't have them just don't understand sometimes. I'm sure my boyfriend loves hearing me say that I have a headache..lol.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I've had headaches daily.....with this recent cold/flu thing we've got going through our family.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I suffer from migraines and also get sinus headaches.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I also get pretty good withdrawal headaches if I wait too long for my morning coffee, too.....


----------



## Me&Ruby (Aug 20, 2007)

Am I allowed to say...it depends on the time of month  (no, really, it's quite predictable)...


----------



## rosemary (Jul 7, 2007)

mine are caused by the meds that i take day in dayout


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

I had one migraine years and years ago and I actually think that may be the last headache I have ever had!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I've never had sinus problems or allergies, so that's probably why I almost never get headaches. My husband has allergies and seems to have headaches all the time:yuck:.


----------

